# Low spoke count wheels weight limit



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok so I'm thinking of buying a road bike that comes with a set of wheels that are 24 spoke rear and 20 front. I'm kind of a heavy rider and never ridden anything less than 32 spokes. I cannot find any info as to a weight limit from the manufacturer of the wheels or any basic knowledge about a spoke count based on rider weight. Can anyone help? Wheels in question are I'm sure cheapos Xero XR6 i believe. Thanks!


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Trek has that set-up: 20 radial front and 24 X2. They rate them for riders up to 300lbs. 

That said - the wheels are prone to going out of true at the drop of a hat. I checked the spoke-tension and it was well over 200Kgf on many spokes. And I know they sell these because, when they were asked, "They look cool!" Ha!! They are cheap to manufacture and their marketing department (not just Trek - industry-wide) is busy selling you on them.

Unless you are a true racer in need of saving such weight, and your sponsor will buy you new wheels all the time, stick with your good ol' 32 X3 wheels.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

can't speak to the xeros (or to what 'kind of heavy' means), but with an appropriate rim and a knowledgeable builder, a 20/24 build should not be a problem. they can be plenty durable. the previous suggestion that 32 3x wheels are necessary is, at best, antiquated.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

I should say I'm around 220 and never ridden anything with that few spokes and everyone of course says its best to have a higher spoke count as ride weight goes up. I'm not expecting these wheels to collapse under my weight, I'm just wondering if even with the occasional truing will these work for someone my size?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I've put 500 miles on my low spoke count Neuvation rear and it's still true. I've got about 1000 on my Shimano whr500 and one part did get a bit out of true, although that probably happened in transport. I'm just shy of 200 currently.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Alx said:


> I should say I'm around 220 and never ridden anything with that few spokes and everyone of course says its best to have a higher spoke count as ride weight goes up. I'm not expecting these wheels to collapse under my weight, I'm just wondering if even with the occasional truing will these work for someone my size?



I'e been riding a Scattante CFR (2007) w/ Shimano 561 wheel set 16/20, radial F & 2x rear. F hub loosened a tad and I've got a bit of pitting in the cup, I've been told & there is a slight bend in the rear axle. Never, not once, any issues with spokes, nothing popped, pinged, boinged or collapsed. (Speaks well to Shimano durability) Being around 230 - 255#, I've topped out at 265# Lucky? Yeah, I think so. Tend to ride "light"? Well, I try to avoid the crap; but I have hit some holes... I'm guessing that's where the bend came from... 

In a replacement and based on my experience with the 561, I'm rather confidant that a 24/28 should do me fine. Although my weight is edging it's way down, I am looking at a DT 1.2 w/ 240 hubs 32 holes each, dbl butt Comp spokes. As another contributor notes, the higher spoke count can't hurt, unless you're a racer. Sure, would I like the lighter count? Yup, why not. But there is something to be said for the added durability & confidence that comes with that higher spoke count. As I learned in these forums: If I blow a spoke with a 32 count, my ride can still get me home... After all, the TdF does not appear to be in my future... unless I get there as a spectator someday!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Low spoke count + heavy rider + cheap= recipe for disaster.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I had a set of Zero's...can't remember which model...that came with my original Giant TCR about 5 or 6 years ago. They held up okay but I replaced them after a year or so. I have them as backups. When I got them i was around 215ish lbs. Do the ones on the bike you're considering have paired spokes? Mine do and I wasn't really impressed. They look pretty though.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Truing those paired-spoke radials is a thing that rhymes with my avatar picture. I built a pair of Mavic A719's 3X to replace the ones that came stock on my Trek 7.5 FX. Much nicer ride and more nimble. But I still haven't figured out what to do with the 20-spoke radial and 24 X2. Normally I'd sell 'em - but I might get sued. I could put 'em out front with a 'FREE' sign - probably best option. Giving them to a friend?? Ha!


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

They are 20/24H laced 2x front and back. I know these aren't the greatest and I do plan on getting a set of 32H open pros for this bike as the first upgrade, I'm just wondering if these are gonna collapse under me on my first ride is all.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

Alx said:


> They are 20/24H laced 2x front and back. I know these aren't the greatest and I do plan on getting a set of 32H open pros for this bike as the first upgrade, I'm just wondering if these are gonna collapse under me on my first ride is all.


they probably wont collapse, but they are cheap quality + low count = potential headaches.

i'd vote to skip to the OPs with some decent hubs/spokes and be happy. The xeros wont offer anything over them. zip.


----------

